

Python without an operating system - pykello
http://lwn.net/Articles/641244/

======
egwynn

      The page you have tried to view (Python without an operating system) is currently
      available to LWN subscribers only.

~~~
jordonwii
Found this link by googling the title:
[http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/641244/67cddf7b2fddb6e4/](http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/641244/67cddf7b2fddb6e4/)

It worked for me.

------
cleverjake
the talk in question -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYQ_lq5dcvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYQ_lq5dcvM)

